# Pregnant Mare



## dixiegirl (Mar 5, 2009)

My mustang is 9 1/2 months pregnant and i am still riding her. I have heard some people say it is okay and others say not to ride after 8 months. So my question to ya'll is, is it bad to ride her this close to her due date? I have been riding her on gravel roads, like 14 miles the other day. She trotted some on her own going up hills and she doesn't seem worn out. She is a pretty sturdy mare. I don't want to do anything that will hurt her or the colt, but i also love riding and she is my only horse at the moment... so... what do you think?  
Thanks!!


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

I usually ride till about a month before they are due to foal, but it kind of depends on the mare. Some seem to get annoyed at being ridden earlier or later than others. If she's not seeming worn out she should be fine for now. It is good to ride them while they are pregnant as it keeps them in shape. As long as she's not doing any hard work she should be ok.


----------



## dixiegirl (Mar 5, 2009)

Oh, thank you! That sounds great to me. She is not cranky yet, so that is good.  I also figured it was good for them to get ridden at least some during pregnancy for exercise.


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

Yah, as long as she seems fine, I'm sure it will be ok. Mares sure have a way of letting you know when they are unhappy about something! It will probably make foaling easier for her too if she gets exercise and is in good shape.


----------



## dixiegirl (Mar 5, 2009)

Okay, good, then i'll just keeping riding her all over!


----------



## dixiegirl (Mar 5, 2009)

um, i had one more question, do you know how much should i let her trot? She trots on her own going up hills is that okay? Thanks again!


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm sure that should be fine as long as she doesn't seem to be tiring herself out. I've trotted most pregnant mares, except one who had a breathing problem. But I don't trot them as long as non-pregnant ones of course. Just shorter rides. But if she is trotting 'cus she wants to, I'm sure she must be feeling up to it. Hope this helps!


----------



## dixiegirl (Mar 5, 2009)

yeah she doesn't seem to tire...so great! Thanks


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

I rode my mare up until the last two weeks of her pregnancy and we walked, trotted, cantered, and galloped and went on very long trail rides up mountains and everything... she was fine and let me know when she was ready to quit riding roughly two weeks before her foal was born.


----------



## dixiegirl (Mar 5, 2009)

oh wow! okay! that sounds great, my horse is really sturdy so if she can i will try that too. i like riding on back roads, so that probably isn't as hard as trail riding? Thanks!


----------



## GSJCCrider (Feb 17, 2009)

I would just keep her under a walk and light trot though.


----------



## dixiegirl (Mar 5, 2009)

Really? okay well i will be careful with her! thanks!


----------



## Cowboys girl (Mar 13, 2009)

I rode my horses up untill about two weeks before too. i just rode bareback, and let her go at her own paces, and her foal is perfectly fine to this day...


----------



## Flyinghigh12 (Feb 17, 2009)

Yea I find keeping them in shape will actually help when it comes time to foal. She'll have more muscle this way and it'll be easier on her body. She's healthier too so thats good. 
I rode my mare like I swear a week before she had her foal, of course I never rode her hard or anything. I just think of what do they do in the wild? Their constantly moving along so as long as she's not getting over worked she should be fine. And like other said, she'll let you know when she's not liking the excersize anymore, haha.


----------



## dixiegirl (Mar 5, 2009)

Yeah i guess they do run all over in the wild. That is a good point! Thanks!


----------



## onetoomany (Dec 10, 2008)

If you have been riding throughout her pregnancy then no problem. It is when you start something new during the pregnancy that there should be concern.


----------



## dixiegirl (Mar 5, 2009)

Well i got her after she was bred and she hadn't been ridden about 6 months before I got her. So now I am riding her and she seems to do totally fine.? She was with other horses so I think they moved around quite a bit. And before she was pregnant she was ridden a good amount. Should I still be concerned?


----------

